# Dienstag Tourentreff Eringerfeld (Lippstadt-Geseke)



## Mountain77 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

an alle Mountainbiker aus dem Raum Lippstadt/Geseke.

Um die dunkle Jahreszeit zu überstehen suche ich noch weitere motivierte Mitfahrer für Dienstag Abends.

Gefahren werden soll hauptsächlich bei trockenem Wetter (von oben) im Waldgebiet rund um Eringerfeld/Geseke.

Fester Termin:                Dienstag 
Start-/Treffpunkt:           Störmede vor der Kirche/Schule
Uhrzeit:                         gegen 17:30Uhr

Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mountain77 (8. November 2009)

Update, wir starten jetzt Dienstags um 18.00Uhr.

Wir fahren auch an anderen Tagen und am WE nach Absprache.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b3lz3 (15. November 2009)

ich komme aus geseke
und fahre auch öfters in E-Feld
vllt lässt sich ja mal was organisieren


----------



## Mountain77 (18. November 2009)

wenn du Zeit hast... nächster Termin ist ziemlich sicher Samstag Vormittag gegen 11Uhr, Treffpunkt in Störmede.

Mit Leuchte Dienstag um 18Uhr. Bisher sind wir abends immer nur zu zweit unterwegs.
Verstärkung ist gerne gesehen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## b3lz3 (18. November 2009)

geilo 

mal schauen was der termin planer sagt vllt sehen wa uns ;D

wo seit ihr dann in störmede anzutreffen?


----------



## Mountain77 (18. November 2009)

Treffpunkt ist gut zu finden, zentral vor der Kirche/Schule.


----------



## b3lz3 (18. November 2009)

achso ok ja ich komm ja aus geseke wohne inner nähe vom kreisverkehr richtung störmede also kenn ich mich da gut aus


----------



## Mountain77 (18. November 2009)

dann bis Samstag


----------



## Mountain77 (19. November 2009)

Planänderung...doch Ehringerfeld.
Treffpunkt Störmede 11Uhr.

Gruß M.


----------



## Toffifeeultras (27. November 2009)

Hallo
also ich komme aus ehringhausen  und fände es auch cool, mal bei euch mitzufahren. Allerdings nur am Wochenende, da ich Nachtfahrten nicht so gerne mag.
Fahrt ihr denn schon lange Mtb und habt ihr auch was mit dem Rennradtreff aus Geseke zu tun?
Ich selbst fahre eigentlich Rennrad und bin seich zwei monaten stolzer besitzer einen Crand Canyon 6.0. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Thomas,

wir kennen uns hier hauptsächlich aus dem Forum.
MTBler aus Lippstadt, Hörste, Geseke, Rüthen...
Kannst dich gerne mal anschließen. Wir fahren meistens Samstags, Treffpunkt Störmede Zentrum 11Uhr.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toffifeeultras (2. Dezember 2009)

ja, dass hört sich doch super an.
da wäre ich auf jeden fall mal mit von der partie


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hi Thomas,

tendenziell findet dieses WE die Tour am Sonntag statt. Ich melde mich aber noch einmal.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
wer Lust und Zeit hat mitzufahren. Sonntag 6.12.2009  11.00 UhrTreffpunkt Störmede.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## Toffifeeultras (5. Dezember 2009)

hallo
also lust habe ich natürlich schon, allerdings hat am sonntag ein team-mitglied von mir geburtstag und wir sind alle zum brunchen eingeladen.
Fals ich also morgen um 11uhr nicht da bin, brauch ihr nicht auf mich warten.

Also, bis demnächst

Thomas


----------



## Toffifeeultras (16. Dezember 2009)

hey, tut mir leid, dass ich am sonntag nicht da war, tortz anmeldung.
aber ich hatte doch nicht so viel zeit gehabt, da bin ich eine kleine runde alleine straße gefahren.
allerdings kam mir auch niemand auf dem weg richtung hörste entgegen 

auf ein andern mal

thomas


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Januar 2010)

Termin für Sonntag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257143&page=7&highlight=kallenhardt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (23. Januar 2010)

Wird mal Zeit den Thread wieder zu eröffnen...

Das Dienstag denken wir uns weg. 
Einfach mal melden wenn jemand im Umkreis Lippstadt Geseke Rüthen Lust eine Tour fahren will.
Hat evtl. noch jemand Lust morgen Vormittag in Eringerfeld zu fahren?

Treffpunkt wie oben schon angegeben Störmede gegen 11 Uhr.

Gruß M.


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Januar 2010)

Hi, waren heute leider wieder nur zu Zweit. 
Die Verhlätnisse waren besser als erwartet, teilweise vereist, ein paar festgefrorene Schneewehen, dafür trocken und kein Schlamm.
Einziger Wehmutztropfen, die Waldarbeiter haben nen schönen Einstieg freigeholzt... das ergibt aber in Zukunft evtl. neue Möglichkeiten.
Gruß M.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2010)

[Spam]

Hallo allerseits,

wir brauchen nochmal eure Hilfe. Ich habe einmal eine Interessengemeinschaft aufgemacht. Unterstützung gesucht! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=437

Bitte nur, wenn ihr auch wirklich eine wollt, sonst können wir keine vernünftigen Schätzungen durchführen !

LG & Danke

Jens


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Februar 2010)

Evtl. schon mal vormerken. Wenns Wetter taugt Sonntagstour!


----------



## Toffifeeultras (3. Februar 2010)

hört sich ja verlockend an 
 leider bin ich am sonntag wieder in hamm laufen und anschließend treffen wir uns noch vom radteam. 
also bin ich leider sonntag wieder mal nicht dabei. fals ihr euch doch für samstag entscheidet, würde ichs mir noch mal überlegen

gruß thomas

(bin jetzt sonntag gefahren, war alles  eingefroren oder tiefschnee)


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Februar 2010)

Hi Thomas,


bin gespannt auf die aktuellen Verhältnisse...
Samstag sieht schlecht aus, muss mich um meine Technik kümmern.
Für Sonntag steht schon ein Termin, 11 Uhr Treffpunkt Sportplatz Eringerfeld.

Gruß
Andras


----------



## Mountain77 (4. März 2010)

Tip für Sonntag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6903620#post6903620


----------



## Mountain77 (6. März 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Tip für Sonntag!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6903620#post6903620



wurde wg. der aktuellen Wetterlage abgesagt!


----------



## Toffifeeultras (23. März 2010)

heute abend um fünf uhr an der grundschule in störmede

ich bin da


----------



## Toffifeeultras (2. April 2010)

heute war die hölle los im wald. es war alles voller menschen, die spazieren gehen. 
allerdings ist der boden jetzt nicht mehr so nass und rutschig...

gruß Toffifee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (4. April 2010)

Hi toffifee,

müssen mal zusehen, dass wir Dienstag oder Mittwoch Nachmittag/Abend wieder zusammen fahren.
Warst Du eigentlich Samstag bei der Mastholte RTF? Bin selbst die 75km gefahren.

Gruß
M.


----------



## Toffifeeultras (4. April 2010)

ja klar  bin auch die 75km gefahren. von vorne aus der spitzengruppe^^ 
wir waren ganze 5 leute, also ab der streckentrennung. 
morgen machen wir von team erst mal eine 4stunden tour, das wetter weg radeln.

wir können uns ja dienstag abend um 5 uhr in störmede treffen und eine kleine rude fahren


edit. mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich morgen abend mein rennrad aus der inspektion abholen muss


----------



## Mountain77 (5. April 2010)

Mittwoch 17.30Uhr ab Störmede?


----------



## AmiH (5. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob Ihr in Eringerfeld noch aktiv seid.

Gruß
AmiH


----------



## Toffifeeultras (23. Januar 2011)

Hey AmiH,

klar wir treffen und noch ab und zu mal zum gemeinsamen MTB fahren in Efeld.
Wenn wir das nächste mal losfahren, kann ich dir ja eine PM schicken,
aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn? 

Gruß TOffifee


----------



## AmiH (23. Januar 2011)

Danke. Ich bin schon in Eurem Mailverteiler. Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal bei ner Tour


----------



## CicliB (3. August 2011)

Hallo, 
So, hab mich dann auch mal angemeldet.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf mein "neues" Cicli B und dann sehen wir uns bestimmt in Eringerfeld.

Gruß
Mark (der mit dem Querlenker;-)


----------



## Opmek (13. August 2011)

Tach,
wollt mal fragen ob ihr euch immer noch trefft.
bin jetzt auch öfters in eringerfeld unterwegs aber bisher noch keinen anderen getroffen.


----------



## Mountain77 (14. August 2011)

Hi opmek, momentan selten wg. Urlaubszeit und der Schlechtwetterfront. 
Zur Zeit muß man ja leider sehr spontan auf die trockenen Fasen reagieren.
Sonst sind wir meistens mit 2-3 Personen unterwegs, Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag ab ca. 17Uhr Treffpunkt Störmede.
Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex242 (6. Oktober 2011)

Seit ihr noch aktiv?


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Oktober 2011)

ja, aber unregelmäßig. Ich peile momentan Sonntag Vormittag an.


----------



## alex242 (6. Oktober 2011)

Aha, ok -- in welcher Richtung sollst gehen und wie lange fahrt ihr?


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Oktober 2011)

Je nach Wetterlage... ich gehe erst einmal von einer Standartrunde Eringerfeld Richtung Steinhausen aus. ca. 25km-30km ab Störmede,ca.2-3Stunden inkl.pause.


----------



## alex242 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok, kannst ja dann mal bescheid geben, ob ja oder nein!?


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Oktober 2011)

schreib mich mal über die Mailbenachrichtigung an.Ich nehme dich dann im Verteiler mit auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex242 (9. Oktober 2011)

Das war doch gar nicht schlecht heute -- hat mir richtig spass gemacht!
Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Fotos gespannt!?

Bis zum nächsten mal...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Alex, wer hatte den Zeit Bilder zu schießen?! Kommt davon wenn man hinterher fährt...kriege nichts mit.
(Ok... hab die Mail gesehen!)
Motte deine Lampe aus und komm Mittwoch Abend mit.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## alex242 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hi Alex, wer hatte den Zeit Bilder zu schießen?! Kommt davon wenn man hinterher fährt...kriege nichts mit.
> (Ok... hab die Mail gesehen!)
> Motte deine Lampe aus und komm Mittwoch Abend mit.
> 
> ...



Wenn es Mittwoch nicht regnet bin ich wohl dabei!?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Oktober 2011)

wetter.com & .de melden Regen... Donnerstag melden beide trockenes Wetter.


----------



## alex242 (12. Oktober 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> wetter.com & .de melden Regen... Donnerstag melden beide trockenes Wetter.



Sieht echt schlecht für heute aus!?


----------



## quantec (12. Oktober 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> schreib mich mal über die Mailbenachrichtigung an.Ich nehme dich dann im Verteiler mit auf.



Hallo Mountain77,

ich komme aus Salzkotten und würde sehr gerne mal mitfahren. Vielleicht kannst Du mich ja mal mit in den Verteiler nehmen? In der Woche kann ich bis auf Dienstags allerdings erst ab 18 Uhr.

LG

Andy


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi Andy, 
bist drin! 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Oktober 2011)

Samstag den 22.10., 11Uhr Störmede Zentrum
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Speedy20062 (6. November 2011)

Ich bin neu und hätte Interesse...


----------



## Mountain77 (14. November 2011)

Donnerstag, 17.11., 17Uhr, Tour ab Störmede, gute Lampe ist Pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (14. Januar 2012)

So. 15.01.12, 11 Uhr ab Störmede, erste Runde dieses Jahr.
Gruß M.


----------



## alex242 (18. April 2012)

21.04.2012 (Samstag) um 13:00Uhr, Treffpunkt Geseke/Störmede am Holzwindelweg an der Linde, Gabelung Holzwindelweg/Steinkuhlerweg.
Gefahren wird über Ehringerfeld/Meiste/Romecketal/Bibertal/Rüthen(Mönker Berg) und zurück. Fahrzeit ca. 3Std, ca.58Km und einge Höhenmeter .

Gruß, Alex


----------



## quantec (19. April 2012)

alex242 schrieb:


> 21.04.2012 (Samstag) um 13:00Uhr, Treffpunkt Geseke/Störmede am Holzwindelweg an der Linde, Gabelung Holzwindelweg/Steinkuhlerweg.
> Gefahren wird über Ehringerfeld/Meiste/Romecketal/Bibertal/Rüthen(Mönker Berg) und zurück. Fahrzeit ca. 3Std, ca.58Km und einge Höhenmeter .
> 
> Gruß, Alex



Hi Alex,

klasse das Du das hier über das Forum postest. Ich bin zwar noch nicht mit Euch gefahren, möchte mich aber schon seit lagem mal anschließen. Ich wohne in Salzkotten, das wäre ja gut für mich zu erreichen. 

Leider bin ich Samstag in Kassel ...   

Aber bei nächster Gelgenheit wäre ich mit dabei!

Bitte postet das doch hier über das Forum ...     

Viel Spass!


----------



## alex242 (19. April 2012)

quantec schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> klasse das Du das hier über das Forum postest. Ich bin zwar noch nicht mit Euch gefahren, möchte mich aber schon seit lagem mal anschließen. Ich wohne in Salzkotten, das wäre ja gut für mich zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Servus!

Die nächste Gelegenheit dann am 28.04.2012 um 13:00Uhr an den Fischteichen in Paderborn Egge/Messerkerl-Tour!
(Wird dann in den nächsten Tagen hier in dem entsprechenden Thread gepostet)

Gruß, Alex


----------



## quantec (19. April 2012)

alex242 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Die nächste Gelegenheit dann am 28.04.2012 um 13:00Uhr an den Fischteichen in Paderborn Egge/Messerkerl-Tour!
> (Wird dann in den nächsten Tagen hier in dem entsprechenden Thread gepostet)
> ...



Super, danke für die Info! An dem Tage fahre ich "leider"  nach Malle. 

Aber die Vorfreude bleibt. Ich beobachte dieses Thema auf jeden Fall.

Bis bald.

Andy


----------



## alex242 (19. April 2012)

quantec schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Info! An dem Tage fahre ich "leider"  nach Malle.
> 
> Aber die Vorfreude bleibt. Ich beobachte dieses Thema auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



Malle? Leider? Was ist? Das habe ich so noch nie gehört!?;-)
Wo geht's denn dorthin zum Biken?


----------



## quantec (20. April 2012)

alex242 schrieb:


> Malle? Leider? Was ist? Das habe ich so noch nie gehört!?;-)
> Wo geht's denn dorthin zum Biken?



Hinter dem "leider" war ja ein breit grinsender Smilie. Ich freue mich natürlich sehr auf Malle.  Wir fahren von Alcudia aus Rennrad. Ganz entspannt mit meiner werten Gattin einige GPS-Touren mit ausgiebigen Cafe con Leche -Pausen ...   

Ich werde mal berichten ....  Bis bald. 
Andy

P.S. Viel Spass bei der Tour morgen. Wäre zu gerne mitgekommen, da ich in der Ecke noch nicht unterwegs war. Fahre meist in Wewelsburg/Ahden oder in der Egge.


----------



## CicliB (20. April 2012)

Dann viel Spaß.
Cala Ratjada/Cala Millor kann man auch schön Mtb fahren, M-Bike oder bei Roxi.

Hm, vielleicht hat man sich schon mal getroffen.
Meine Hausrunde:
Geseke-Brenker Mark-Brenken-Ahden-Breiter Weg/Schluchtweg-Wewelsburg-Ahden Flughafen-Geseke


----------



## Mountain77 (20. April 2012)

Ist ja gut was los hier , Hallo.
Samstag kann ich wg. Schule nicht fahren. Wie sieht es mit Sonntag Vormittag aus?
Alex, Du hattest ja schon per Mail einen Termin angesagt. Oder ist nur Samstag fest?

Ach ja, zwei drei Wege im Eringerfelder Wald sind massiv blockiert worden. Würde mich mal interessieren warum... selbst Fußgänger bekommen dort Probleme. Die Wege selbst sind frisch zum Holzschlagen genutzt worden.

Gruß A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex242 (20. April 2012)

Treffen uns morgen an der Linde um 13:00Uhr und rauschen in Richtung Süden.
Der Trail in Eringerfeld zwischen Dömerweg und Rückhaltebecken ist mit dem MTB nicht mehr zu befahren, leider!

Sonntag wollte ich ab 10:30 Uhr 2 1/2 Std. mit dem Renner in Richtung Stromberger Schweiz.
Was Du denn Sonntag vor? 

Gruß, Alex

P.S.: Nächsten Samstag Egge?


----------



## quantec (22. April 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß.
> Cala Ratjada/Cala Millor kann man auch schön Mtb fahren, M-Bike oder bei Roxi.
> 
> Hm, vielleicht hat man sich schon mal getroffen.
> ...




cool, könnten wir ja mal gemeinsam fahren ...


----------



## Mountain77 (22. April 2012)

Hallo, Sonntag den 29.04. soll mal wieder eine Tour im Pott stattfinden. Hat noch jemand Lust die CTF in Essen mitzufahren?
Gruß A.


----------



## alex242 (23. April 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hallo, Sonntag den 29.04. soll mal wieder eine Tour im Pott stattfinden. Hat noch jemand Lust die CTF in Essen mitzufahren?
> Gruß A.



Servus,

Interesse habe ich -- nur, lohnt sich der weite Weg für eine CTF nach Essen? Wer weiss was da einem geboten wird!? 

Überlege noch...


----------



## CicliB (23. April 2012)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=556401
Also ich fahre dort (so lange es nicht in Strömen regnet) hin.


----------



## alex242 (23. April 2012)

wow, das klingt ja gar nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (23. April 2012)

Eine wunderschoeneCTF, am Baldeneysee ist es eine echt klasse. Es wird voll, deswegen frueh losfahren wg. Parkplatzsuche. Ich werde wohl die kurze Strecke fahren.

Ach ja, Di 17.30Uhr.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. April 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Eine wunderschoeneCTF, am Baldeneysee ist es eine echt klasse. Es wird voll, deswegen frueh losfahren wg. Parkplatzsuche. Ich werde wohl die kurze Strecke fahren.



Nicht die kurze...die mittlere.


----------



## CicliB (23. April 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nicht die kurze...die mittlere.


Ich dacht auch schon


----------



## Mountain77 (29. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
wird Zeit diesen Thread wieder zu beleben. 
Wir planen momentan eine Runde am Dienstag, Treffpunkt Zentrum Störmede, 17UHR.
Gruß M.


----------



## durango (2. November 2013)

Hi Mountain77,

bist Du am WE auch unterwegs. Wäre mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Runde.

Grüße
M.


----------



## Mountain77 (2. November 2013)

Hi durango,
Wird wirklich mal wieder Zeit zusammen zu fahren.
Wenn es morgen Vormittag trocken bleibt 11uhr Treff in Störmede. Dann wären wir voraussichtlich zu dritt.
Gruss A.


----------



## MontiJay (22. November 2013)

Sonntag 24.11 um 12:00 Störmede???


----------



## Mountain77 (22. November 2013)

Hi, 11Uhr geht nicht?


----------



## MontiJay (23. November 2013)

Ja geht auch  muss ich meine Holde nur ausm Bett ziehen das wir früher frühstücken  aber bekomme ich hin


----------



## Mountain77 (23. November 2013)

So 11Uhr ist hiermit bestätigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontiJay (24. November 2013)

Aktion abgeblasen!!! Das Wetter will heute nicht spielen:/


----------



## MontiJay (29. November 2013)

Hey Freunde =) jemand auf eine eventuelle spontane Runde am Sonntag bock? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Mountain77 (30. November 2013)

MontiJay schrieb:


> Hey Freunde =) jemand auf eine eventuelle spontane Runde am Sonntag bock? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt!



Ich bin raus, Erkältung.


----------



## MontiJay (1. Dezember 2013)

Ei gute besserung


----------



## MontiJay (12. Dezember 2013)

Tach auch =)

wollte einmal fragen ob jemand Interesse hat am 22.12 ne Weihnachtstour zu starten???? Natürlich je nach Wetterlage =) 

mfg
Basti


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ist notiert. Sonntag den 15ten 11Uhr Tour ab Stoermede?


----------



## MontiJay (13. Dezember 2013)

Ah Andreas meinte den 22.12, den 15ten bin ich net da! bzw. leider das ganze Wochenende nicht!


----------



## MontiJay (18. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag um 11:00 ne Tour zu starten???


----------



## M.O.B. (18. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei!! Wann und wo solls los gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontiJay (19. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn Andreas fit seien sollte am Sonntag, würde ich sagen Eringerfeld, ansonsten hätte ich ne gut Tour ab der Bellevue (Wald, Kies, Asphalt) in Lippstadt und Umgebung! Kann aber nur bis spätestens 14:00.
@ M.O.B. schicke dir gleich mal die Strecke! 



*Auf in den Schnee*


----------



## durango (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich will am So. nach derzeitigem Stand eine Eringerfeld-Runde drehen. Wenn ihr wollt ....

Durango


----------



## MontiJay (20. Dezember 2013)

Wieviel Uhr wollste los?


----------



## durango (20. Dezember 2013)

11:00 Uhr ab Störmede? (Wenn es nicht regnet.)


----------



## CicliB (20. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich gut an (wenn es nicht regnet)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## M.O.B. (20. Dezember 2013)

Der Wetterbericht sagt allerdings nichts gutes voraus!  Aber wir warten mal ab, wäre ja nicht das erste mal das die sich irren ;-)
Kann mir denn jemand noch ne genaue Adresse geben? Ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (20. Dezember 2013)

So 11Uhr Störmede Dorfzentrum, Kirche, Schule, Rittergut. Bin momentan aber angeschlagen und kann nicht 100% zusagen.
Durango, führst Du ggf. die Tour?


----------



## durango (20. Dezember 2013)

Klar, kein Problem.


----------



## MontiJay (20. Dezember 2013)

Wie lange brauchen wa für die Tour? Müsste so um 14;00 wieder los!


----------



## durango (21. Dezember 2013)

Kommt aufs Tempo an  Wir können unterwegs entscheiden, welche Kringel wir mitnehmen oder auslassen.

Durango


----------



## MontiJay (21. Dezember 2013)

Okay! Werde 11:00 da sein


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute, ich melde mich für morgen ab. Mein linkes Bein macht im Bereich Knie, Schienbein, Knöchel Probleme. Für ,orgen wünsche ich euch trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß.
Gruß M.


----------



## M.O.B. (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin.
Sagt mal wie sieht es bei eich aus? Hier in Soest ist das Wetter bes...!
Findet die Tour statt?
Gruß Jan


----------



## MontiJay (22. Dezember 2013)

Lp schaut gut aus


----------



## durango (22. Dezember 2013)

Hier regnet es (im Moment) nicht. Ich werde es mal versuchen.

@Mountain77: Gute Besserung


----------



## M.O.B. (22. Dezember 2013)

Gut, dann komme ich mal runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontiJay (22. Dezember 2013)

Okay, so langsam wird's auch hier ungemüddlich :/


----------



## CicliB (22. Dezember 2013)

Sorry Jungs, ich bin raus.
Aktuell in Geseke Windböen und noch trocken, der Regen zieht jedoch von Richtung Soest rüber:-(



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MontiJay (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info  Tour in Lippstadt! Bin raus


----------



## M.O.B. (22. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt dann noch jemand übrig?  Dann spar ich mir die 30 Min. fahrt lieber und bin damit auch raus ;-)
Beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt!


----------



## durango (22. Dezember 2013)

Ihr habt die falsche Entscheidung getroffen  War eine schöne Tour. Kein Regen, erstaunlich trocken im Wald und ab und zu sogar etwas Sonne. Ok, auf dem Weg in den Wald war es recht windig von vorne, dafür lief es auf dem Rückweg wie von selbst. 

Frohe Weihnachten!
Durango


----------



## M.O.B. (22. Dezember 2013)

Schade....
Ich war, nach dem ich eh schon gepackt hatte in den Arnsberger Wald gefahren. Der stand allerdings unter Wasser!  Jetzt darf ich gleich erstmal mein Bike von Schlamm befreien!!


----------



## MontiJay (23. Dezember 2013)

Lp ging auch ganz gut! Sah zwar die ganze Zeit scheußlich aus aber trocken!


----------



## Mountain77 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, mein Bein tut wieder.
Wettertechnisch sieht es ja nicht so prickelnd aus. Vorausgesetzt es stürmt nicht Schlechtwettertour am Sonntag ab Störmede -zentrum, 11Uhr.


----------



## MontiJay (28. Dezember 2013)

Kasten auf den kopp und die Regenhose an!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerx (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

bin Biker aus Salzkotten

Werde am Samstag wenn's Wetter mitspielt nach Gütersloh.

Wer Interesse hat.

Hier der Link:

http://www.rsv-guetersloh.de/index.php?id=ctf

Gruß


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Januar 2014)

Der Thread von den Kollegen aus dem Nachbarwald:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-anroechte-sauerland.675364/#post-11637203

So, mal wieder nach E-Feld. Treffpunkt: Sonntag 11Uhr Zentrum Störmede.


----------



## MontiJay (21. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das Wetter am Sonntag werden soll? Hätte Lust auf ne Tour =)


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Januar 2014)

Hi, das Wetter soll grenzwertig sein. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahre ich Sonntag.

Start 10Uhr in Stoermede.


----------



## CicliB (3. Februar 2014)

Morgen 17Uhr Night Ride
Treffpunkt Störmede Dorfzentrum, Kirche, Schule, Rittergut
Licht ist Pflicht!


----------



## Dave-o (14. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute, wie siehts bei euch am Wochenende aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (15. Februar 2014)

Hi. Morgen fahren wir in Anroechte mit. Werde dort gegen 10.00 beim REWE sein.


----------



## Dave-o (15. Februar 2014)

Ja, cool! Hab schon mit Guido gequatscht und mich Ebenfalls für morgen angemeldet.


----------



## Mountain77 (16. Februar 2014)

Achtung, treffpunkt Waldfreibad Anroechte!


----------



## Mountain77 (9. November 2014)

Guten Tag,
wie ist aktuell die Motivation innerhalb der Woche am frühen Abend im dunkeln zu fahren?
Sonntag ist Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Stoermede Zentrum wieder aktuell. 
Definitiv kein Stress auf der Runde, Fahrspass ist trumpf.
Grüße
M.


----------



## sven-r (9. November 2014)

Also nächsten So. meinst Du sicherlich ?!


----------



## CicliB (12. November 2014)

Morgen, Do, 13.11:
Start um 16:30Uhr am Rittergut Störmede


----------



## Mountain77 (15. November 2014)

Sieht Wettertechnisch nicht prickelnd aus. Will morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## sven-r (15. November 2014)

Mein Handy sagt 98% Regenwarscheinlichkeit.... ?!


----------



## Radovic (5. August 2015)

(Geseke/Ehringerfeld/Rüthen/Brilon/Teuto... und Umgebung! GPS=

Moin zusammen, ist das hier noch aktuell !!??

ich heiß Daniel bin 33 und fahre seit einem Jahr MTB und bin in den o. g. Orten unterwegs.
Gibt es Leute die auch mit GPS fahren? Evtl. kann man mal gegenseitig welche zur Verfügung stellen.
Am Sonntag war ich in Rüthen und bin eine Strecke nachgefahren, leider muss die wohl schon älter gewesen sein!!
Da ich aus Geseke komme ist eine Feierabendrunde nur in E-Feld möglich.
Fahre leider nicht sooo regemäßig, aber alleine düsen ist ja auch nicht immer soo toll!


----------



## Mountain77 (5. August 2015)

Hi Daniel, der Thread ist in den letzten monaten eingeschlafen.
Ich selbst war jetzt drei Wochen nicht mehr in E-Feld unterwegs. Wie hoch stehen den inzwischen die Brennesseln?
Innerhalb der Woche muß ich endlich mal wieder die Hausrunde in Angriff nehmen, an den WE geht es dann oft nach Brilon (Trailground) oder Winterberg (Park).
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (5. August 2015)

War diese Woche zweimal mit Freunden da, um denen mal den Einsatz eines Mtb abseits von Straßen zu zeigen
Brennnesseln gehen noch von der Höhe.
Und falls du jetzt doch das Interesse an Sprüngen hast: Da ist einiges hinzugekommen...


----------



## Mountain77 (5. August 2015)

Schon gesehen. Wie sieht es Sonntag mit einer Tour ab Arnsberg aus?


----------



## sven-r (6. August 2015)

Ein Bekannter kommt aus Rüthen und kennt wohl 1-2 gute Strecken dort, müsste man mit ihm absprechen. Eheingerfeld bin ich letztens nach der Arbeit gefahren, arbeite in Geseke, lange Socken oder Hose ist schon von Vorteil. Könnten gern späteren Nachmittag mal los.


----------



## Radovic (7. August 2015)

Moin,
ich war gestern in E-Feld mit ein paar vom Sportstudio! Ein paar neue Bäume liegen schon im Weg, aber es geht noch! Ein paar Brennesselstiche habe ich zwar auch, aber alles noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Mountain77 (7. August 2015)

Zur Info:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/page-2#post-13145302

Ähnliche gesetzte waren in Hessen geplant und sind in BW gültig.
Wenn es schlimm kommt, dann sind die kleinen geduldeten Trails in Eringerfeld oder Anröchte auch verbotenes Gebiet.

Vertretung der Mountainbiker in Deutschland:
http://www.dimb.de/
Mitgliedsbeitrag um die 26 EUR jährlich, keine Verpflichtungen!
Bitte beachtet weitestgehend die Trail Rules!

Mir macht der Sport seit 10 Jahren Spaß und es soll auch so bleiben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radovic (12. August 2015)

Am Sonntag fahre ich nach Lermoos, hab noch Platz frei


----------



## Eric101 (2. Oktober 2016)

hallo noch jemand aktiv? Komme aus Geseke und wäre durchaus mal an einer Runde in ef interessiert.


----------



## MontiJay (3. Oktober 2016)

klar aktiv, klar runde... night ride??? =)


----------



## sven-r (4. Oktober 2016)

War Sonntag da, wenn es passt, kann man dort mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Falls Interesse an einer Tour besteht, dann würde ich am Sonntag eine anbieten?!?


----------



## CicliB (7. Oktober 2016)

Noch Interesse? Oder schon im Winterschlaf...


----------



## sven-r (7. Oktober 2016)

Also ich währe interessiert...


----------



## Eric101 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin immoment leider verhindert...


----------



## CicliB (7. Oktober 2016)

So, dann würde ich folgendes vorschlagen?!?
Sonntag 11Uhr, Start in Störmede
Treffpunkt Zentrum, nahe Rittergut/Schule

@sven-r: Bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, nicht das man umsonst warten muss


----------



## sven-r (8. Oktober 2016)

Sicher, da ich gerade eine Entzündung am re.Auge hab und recht Lichtempfindlich bin, werde ich heut Abend noch mal schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven-r (8. Oktober 2016)

Also etwas besser ist es, hab aber immer noch ein Schleier beim sehen und etwas Schmerzen. Ich verschieb das lieber !


----------



## MontiJay (8. Oktober 2016)

Also da meine kinder momentan erkältet sind bin ich für morgen raus! Würde aber die tage wieder  meldung machen, wenns bei mir klappt!!!


----------



## CicliB (8. Oktober 2016)

In der Woche geht auch, jedoch nach 18:15Uhr ist Licht Pflicht.


----------



## MontiJay (8. Oktober 2016)

Jaap, isn plan! Maloche in hörste und könnte sogar um 18:15 vor ort sein!!! Vielleicht mittwoch??


----------



## CicliB (10. Oktober 2016)

Ähm, Mittwoch ist Ok.
Geht auch schon vor 18:15?
Solange die Uhren noch nicht umgestellt wurden, ist es von Vorteil noch im Hellen zu starten.


----------



## MontiJay (11. Oktober 2016)

Ne leider nicht... aber diesen mittwoch klappt es net :/ denke das kam flaschrüber... meine generell mittwochs..


----------



## sven-r (15. Oktober 2016)

Morgen soll´s ja vom Wetter her offen werden, da jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## Eric101 (2. Dezember 2016)

Zur Zeit ists ja wieder ein bisschen wärmer. Wie wäres mal mit ner kleinen Runde?


----------



## Eric101 (5. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand  Lust auf eine Runde?Wetter sieht ja zur Zeit ganz ok aus.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Februar 2017)

Wenns Wetter halbwegs passt:
http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/hansa-soest/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiriT85 (20. April 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich wohne auch seit letztem Jahr in Geseke und bin auf der Suche nach Strecken damit ich endlich wieder auf mein Fully steige - es wird einfach mal wieder Zeit!

Könnt ihr mir bitte GPS-Tracks von Strecken in der Umgebung Geseke zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre echt super!


----------



## CicliB (20. April 2018)

Hi,
Willkommen in G-Town[emoji28]
GPS Daten verschicken & öffentlich machen ist nicht so das wahre.
Wenn dann bei ner Tour (über PM verabreden), oder selbst mal Efeld erkunden (bei den ganzen umgestürzten Bäumen derzeit auch erforderlich)...


----------



## sven-r (21. April 2018)

Jop, Ehringerfeld ist derzeit noch Chaos, keine halbwegs vernünftig zusammenhängende Strecke befahrbar. Mir ging es ähnlich, wollte nach 10 Monate endlich mal wieder los und dann sowas. War letzte Woche in Brilon, dort war zu 95% des Trailground frei, die verschiedenen Strecken auch gut ausgeschildert. Wollte heute oder morgen wieder hin.


----------



## Eric101 (21. April 2018)

groß verfahren kann man sich in E-feld ja sowieso nicht, da brauchste kaum GPS Daten für eine Tour.


----------



## SpiriT85 (22. April 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Dann werde ich mal auf Erkundungstour gehen.


----------



## LeoJohnson (25. April 2018)

SpiriT85 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne auch seit letztem Jahr in Geseke und bin auf der Suche nach Strecken damit ich endlich wieder auf mein Fully steige - es wird einfach mal wieder Zeit!
> 
> Könnt ihr mir bitte GPS-Tracks von Strecken in der Umgebung Geseke zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre echt super!




Brenken geht wieder einigermaßen. Ist ja auch nicht so viel weiter.
Bei Bedarf PM an mich


----------



## FloriLori (10. Mai 2018)

LeoJohnson schrieb:


> Brenken geht wieder einigermaßen. Ist ja auch nicht so viel weiter.
> Bei Bedarf PM an mich


Wo fährst denn in Brenken


----------



## LeoJohnson (17. Mai 2018)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Wo fährst denn in Brenken


ringsrum,
rchtg Ahden und Büren gibt es ein paar Trails.
Im Oberholz (links rechts der Straße rchtg Haaren) ebenfalls.
Lassen sich fast alle gut verknüpfen. Momentan sind aber noch ein paar dank Friderieke oder der Pflügerei im Anschluss schlecht fahrbar.
Andere Talseite hat auch was


----------

